# New Grinder - La Marzocco Swift Mini



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Following on from the thread the other day from the Host Milano show, have seen some more info on the LM Swift Mini.

Not really my cup of tea (or coffee) but seems like it can do a lot, Also tamps for you. Didnt see any mention of burrs or size though. But just thought id throw the thread out there. Others can do the donkey work looking for technical data then.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Price. 5K


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Jony said:


> Price.


 Not got a clue


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Jony said:


> Price. 5K


 Hmmmm, off the table for most then


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Small motor by the looks of it


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Same tech as the oracle by the sounds of it, people will but i wouldnt want to be single dosing that grinder.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

totally understand its big brother in a commercial setting, but don't we love a faff at home?

it takes away so much from the process imho... and if your shot's still a mess, what do you wanna do about it? pull rear lever, swing aside and climb in?


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

It's based on or in collaboration with Etzinger. By all accounts they're very capable grinders (the etz ones I've seen) and if it's like their etzmax it'll handle single dosing (I've not read much on this though).

Not sure about the auto tamping, just seems to be another thing that can and will break 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

cambosheff said:


> It's based on or in collaboration with Etzinger. By all accounts they're very capable grinders (the etz ones I've seen) and if it's like their etzmax it'll handle single dosing (I've not read much on this though).
> 
> Not sure about the auto tamping, just seems to be another thing that can and will break
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally agree with the auto tamp feature. You would like to think that most who are looking at this grinder will already have some type of tamper. Would be a bit worrying otherwise.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Planter said:


> Totally agree with the auto tamp feature. You would like to think that most who are looking at this grinder will already have some tyoe of tamper. Would be a bit worrying otherwise.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


You make it sound like having more than one tamper is a sin.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Planter said:


> Totally agree with the auto tamp feature. You would like to think that most who are looking at this grinder will already have some tyoe of tamper. Would be a bit worrying otherwise.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


That or they're looking to use it as a decaf grinder in a commercial setting.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> That or they're looking to use it as a decaf grinder in a commercial setting.


Would you not still have a tamper lying around?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

PPapa said:


> You make it sound like having more than one tamper is a sin.


Haha. Not at all. That's the point I'm making. Everyone who partakes in this forum alone has random tampers lying around.

I found a Torr tamper in my garage a few days ago. Can't even remember having it.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Planter said:


> Would you not still have a tamper lying around?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


there it's more obvious to get sh!t automated, just in case multiple morons fiddling with machinery.
At home it doesn't feel right imho


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Planter said:


> Haha. Not at all. That's the point I'm making. Everyone who partakes in this forum alone has random tampers lying around.
> 
> I found a Torr tamper in my garage a few days ago. Can't even remember having it.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Yeah I was being cheeky . I've got one at the moment (Pullman Big Step), but it doesn't stop me from thinking of another one...


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

PPapa said:


> Yeah I was being cheeky . I've got one at the moment (Pullman Big Step), but it doesn't stop me from thinking of another one...


I've got a Pullman big step, Torr (now I've found it). Some cheap thing and a puqpress. Don't know why I need them all. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Hasi said:


> there it's more obvious to get sh!t automated, just in case multiple morons fiddling with machinery.
> At home it doesn't feel right imho


Fair point. I suppose it limits the addition of a puqpress. Although. Think I would prefer a separate automated tamper. One less thing to go wrong.

And if it breaks on the grinder is the grinder then out of commission?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Planter said:


> Totally agree with the auto tamp feature. You would like to think that most who are looking at this grinder will already have some type of tamper. Would be a bit worrying otherwise.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


 but... there are lmlm owners out there that are not geeks or partners are not geeks and want simplicity. and probabky never go near a forum.

they buy what they perceive as the best brand , that looks good in the kitchen ( probably have Leica sat on a shelf and collect expensive watches  )

this grinder can be sold to them as a simpler plug and play option , walk up , use , pull a 25 second shot...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I don't think it is that easy to pigeonhole people ? but we all have our own perceptions, naturally.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Planter said:


> I've got a Pullman big step, Torr (now I've found it). Some cheap thing and a puqpress. Don't know why I need them all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You don't! Some people are just so greedy ?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

cambosheff said:


> Not sure about the auto tamping, just seems to be another thing that can and will break


  Most coffee drinkers in some quarters are potential luddites using undersizede61 machines that look suitable for a dolls house and taking no notice of progress. They even weigh in and out.

John

-


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> but... there are lmlm owners out there that are not geeks or partners are not geeks and want simplicity. and probabky never go near a forum.
> they buy what they perceive as the best brand , that looks good in the kitchen ( probably have Leica sat on a shelf and collect expensive watches  )
> this grinder can be sold to them as a simpler plug and play option , walk up , use , pull a 25 second shot...


Yep. Don't doubt that. There is a reason LM have made this machine. And they are worth far more than me. So I'm sure they are tight.

Was just my opinion.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

MildredM said:


> You don't! Some people are just so greedy


Aren't they just. Pot. Kettle. Black. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MildredM said:


> I don't think it is that easy to pigeonhole people ? but we all have our own perceptions, naturally.


 have you read home barista .....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Re burrs size 32mm conical ....

Your looking at for figures for this grinder too

https://international.lamarzoccohome.com/it/swift-mini/

https://etzinger-ag.com/blog/32mm-so-what

Makes the niche and a puqpress seem good value


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I don't understand the need for conicals, no matter how small or big, in the electrical grinders in 2019.

Unless it's cost saving for a cheap motor, of course.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

PPapa said:


> I don't understand the need for conicals, no matter how small or big, in the electrical grinders in 2019.
> 
> Unless it's cost saving for a cheap motor, of course.


 still think a big conical is better than a small flat tbh.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

PPapa said:


> I don't understand the need for conicals, no matter how small or big, in the electrical grinders in 2019.
> 
> Unless it's cost saving for a cheap motor, of course.


 and the motor looks tiny from the pics in hb


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> still think a big conical is better than a small flat tbh.


Go big then? The LM grinder won't be cheap anyway


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

PPapa said:


> Go big then? The LM grinder won't be cheap anyway


 Lol , and we dont all have the will and the room and cash for big flat burr grinders.

For the average person there is a more improvement in the cup to me made from using simple techniques ( weight in and out ) and better quality coffee, than there is spending more money on a big flat burr grinder that they don't want in their kitchen. That's the first thing i'd change rather than get people to all have big flat burr, but with coffee for £10kg and no idea how to make it  .

Machines advertised as plug and play , just press the double button for a great latte,,,, etc etc

Re Mini swift , looks like 1500 dollars ish I suspect , will come in different colours though so will keep some people happy. It aint small though looking at some of the online videos , which makes it 38 mm burr size even more confusing .


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a short Video of the La Marzocco stand..sorry If it offends,


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Reminded me less of chopper bike, more like carbuncle.  :exit:



Spoiler



Spoiler


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Perhaps they will do a model that looks like a flypress, should go down well against the Pavoni.

John

-


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

If I was going down this route for a grinder & Tamper, I'd prefer a separate grinder and a Puqpress.

I don't really like the kind of do it all machines. Something invariably goes wrong with one of the functions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Trying this now. Construction feels superb and very high quality.


----------

